# Omen as civil wars?(No modern view)



## Hisoka Morrow (Dec 27, 2020)

> But for all this Death did not depart from the land, rather it came sooner and more often, and in many dreadful guises. For whereas aforetime men had grown slowly old, and had laid them down in the end to sleep, when they were weary at last of the world, now madness and sickness assailed them; and yet they were afraid to die and go out into the dark, the realm of the lord that they had taken; and they cursed themselves in their agony. And men took weapons in those days and slew one another for little cause; for they were become quick to anger, and Sauron, or those whom he had bound to himself, went about the land setting man against man, so that the people murmured against the King and the lords, or against any that had aught that they had not; and the men of power took cruel revenge.
> The Silmarillion - Page 84/94​


Was this a phenomenon of Numenorean civil wars?Yeah, classes's conflicts massively increased, keeping deteriorated of public security, policy's dramatically decreased of poll, as well as all kinds of domestic problems obviously started appearing during the final years of Numenor. What do you guys think about this paragraph?


----------



## Aldarion (Dec 28, 2020)

I would say, so, yes. Maybe not civil _wars_, but rather civil _strife_; general lawlessness and violence.


----------

